# It's rochie's birthday



## Marcel (Aug 17, 2017)

Karl is getting a year older today, Gefeliciteerd!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2017)

All the best, Red Two - and don't drink all of that 'T Stoff ' in one go !


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy B-Day young feller. All the best and have a great day


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2017)

_Happy Birthday Karl. Wishing you all the best today and hoping you are treated in a manner appropriate to your elevated status.

Cheers,

Jeff_


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy birthday Karl, have a good one mate.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2017)

Cheers, Chef.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)

Have a great day Karl. 100 lat !!! 100 lat !!! 1oo lat !!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday Karl! Enjoy to the max!


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you all guys.

Unfortunately i have been at work since 8.30 am and will probably finish around 10 pm tonight.

That is life as a head chef for you, am off work Sunday so will enjoy a few tall frosty beverages then


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Karl !


----------



## mikewint (Aug 17, 2017)

Karl, didn't you just have a Birthday??? Like just last year???
Well as soon as you have all the spots on the dick have another Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2017)

Cheers gents


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks.

Still at work table of 5 booked in for 9pm, still not here and we close in 15 minutes !
Going to be a late one


----------



## mikewint (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday Karl!


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks Hugh


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2017)

mikewint said:


> View attachment 380528


Exactly Mike


----------



## turbo (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy birthday Karl - hope they left a tip!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2017)

Hope you get a chance to celebrate your birthday how YOU want Karl, albeit a little late! Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Off home in about an hour, April at work tonight, wife at a wedding so night on my own eating my birthday chocolate, and working on my BAE Hawk for the group build

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday Karl...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry I missed it Karl. Sounds like you spent it right though (after that work thing anyhow) Some of my most enjoyable birthdays have been when I've been left a large block of time to play at the modeling bench


----------

